# NREMT-P test time ran out...



## nickweissert (Sep 14, 2011)

Took nremt-p today and obviously was not paying attention to the clock and time expired as i was on question 148.. Talked to someone from the actual registry and she said your time expiring does not effect you grading as there has been ppl that have passed at 80 and everywhere in between that time has expired. Just wondering if anyone has encountered this and what the results were..


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 15, 2011)

The test is based upon percentages of points based upon question level. In other words, not all questions weigh the same so therefore; some can answer a difficult question and recieve more points than other questions.. hence why some only have to answer 80 versus 120.. etc.. 

Each time you answer the next question should be more difficult in nature, until you fail a question and it is re-set back to default. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 15, 2011)

I was under the impression that if you hadn't proven yourself competent to the computer's liking it will keep questioning you until the max amount of questions or the time expires. If you hadn't proven it by then it was a fail, but I'm not sure. Never made it past 85 on either of the 2 NREMT tests I've taken.


----------



## nickweissert (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah it got the best of me this time.... Passed airway, ops, and cardio. Failed trauma(which how i HAVE no idea!!) and near passed medical.


----------

